# help with Outlook 2007/autocorrect feature



## bob_az (Jun 22, 2007)

Help needed! I just downloaded Outlook 2007 (I use a hosting site, themessagecenter.com, to host my domain with Microsoft Exchange Server/Blackberry access). I am currently running Windows XP. As part of having service with them, you get included with cost a copy and license # for Outlook 2007, which I downloaded onto my computer. I had no issues setting up accounts, etc.

Everything has been great except for one issue and it's turning into a majorly annoying one. I cannot access/change/edit the autocorrect options for composing emails. I go into "tools", then "options", then "mail format" tab, and then I select "editor options" - which is just what the help files tell you to do.

Then a new screen pops up with 3 options on the left. The autocorrect options are under the "proofing" option on the left. I go there, and click on Autocorrect options, but then I can't edit anything. The only thing it gives me access to change is the "replace text as you type" fields. The options to "correct two INitial caPS", capitalize first letters of sentences, etc. - all of those options are unaccessible. They are whited out. I also cannot access the "Math AutoCorrect", the "AutoCorrect as you type" , and the others - none of them are editable. WHY?!

Any advice on how to change this, what is going on, how I can get in there and access and update these settings? They are definitely not configured the way I want them. Please advise! 

Thanks so much for your help in advance. Please let me know if there is any additional information that you need.


----------



## Krash (Jun 21, 2007)

The reason I think you cant access these options is because , the Outlook you have is standalone. 
These options will become available to you if you install Word 2007, (any Office 2007 suite for that matter). If you get Office 2007 Home and Student which does not have Outlook 2007 , that will compliment your Outlook 2007 and provide you with the features you want. I think its only about $ 149 or so....


----------



## tcp1 (Jul 25, 2007)

I have the same issue when I upgraded only the Outlook portion of Office 2000 to Office 2007. Is there honestly no fix to this?


----------



## Krash (Jun 21, 2007)

Well tcp , these options show up in Outlook because they help ensure you type out the emails correctly. However the feature is through Word and other Office applications. These options will only be available as a part of the Suite not as a part of the Outlook Standalone. 

I wish I could say it any other way but what you got is what you paid for !!


----------



## Courtneyc (Dec 7, 2003)

Actually, Krash is correct. The options you want are actually part of Microsoft Word. With the Office system Word is the email editor for Office.

If you install Office Home and Student (I got it for $129 from OfficeMax), those options will magically appear.

Courtney sends....


----------



## tcp1 (Jul 25, 2007)

But the caveat is that the client I upgraded Outlook for already had Office 2000 installed (thus Word 2000).


----------



## Krash (Jun 21, 2007)

Word and Outlook have to be of the same version. So for Outlook 07 , there has to be Word 07. Even Word 03 will not suffice


----------



## vancsub (Jun 16, 2008)

What if Outlook 07 & Word 07 are both installed? I'm able to modify the autocorrect options in Word, but they do not transfer to Outlook, and I can't modify the options in Outlook for formatted text.


----------



## Krash (Jun 21, 2007)

Could you give us some more details on that one??

Technically If Word and Outlook are of the same version, you should not have difficulty seeing the same kinda options in Word and the Outlook Email composer window.



> I'm able to modify the autocorrect options in Word, but they do not transfer to Outlook, and I can't modify the options in Outlook for formatted text.


Screenshots would really help (cuz I dont have 2007 on the Work Station am using for these 2 weeks)


----------



## vancsub (Jun 16, 2008)

I think I was able to attach two screen prints pasted to a word document. The first screen print is from the Word options that is allowing me to change the  to a picture. The second sreen print is from Outlook options that is not allowing me to paste the picture in the formatted text field.


----------



## Krash (Jun 21, 2007)

Hey vancsub. I looked for the screen shots. Dont think they got attached.

The thread would show the paper clip icon in the topic list, if the file was attached successfuly.


----------



## vancsub (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks for the response. I think I was able to successfully upload the attachment this time. I appreciate the help.


----------

